# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  The Salty Cracker Take on the Stampede in Houston Music festival, that killed 8 kids?

## WarriorRob

Young Peoples Heart Explode at Music Festival at Least 8 Dead


Does he have a point, interesting :Dontknow:

----------

